# Planting a tree



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

Getting ready to plant a tree. I have some topsoil and bought 2 bags of manure/compost is it ok to mix half and half to fill around the tree when planting?


----------



## Ge0rdi3brit (Aug 30, 2018)

Is the topsoil similar to your native soil? I was told by the owner of a real nice nursery out here that it's not good to plant a tree (or anything for that matter) in a mixture that's way different from your native soil type. His recommendation was to mix the native soil with another product 50/50. So where I am with our heavy clay, I mixed half clay with half soil conditioner. 
Does that make sense?


----------



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

I think I've incorporated some of the native soil into the new soil.

Another question should I stake the tree?


----------



## Mr McTurf (Jun 21, 2018)

If it is in an exposed area, or feels a little shaky, go ahead and stake it, but do not leave the stakes for more than 1 growing season. It is better for the long term health of the tree and to strengthen the trunk and root system to not be staked for to long.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Cincinnati guy said:


> Getting ready to plant a tree. I have some topsoil and bought 2 bags of manure/compost is it ok to mix half and half to fill around the tree when planting?





Cincinnati guy said:


> Another question should I stake the tree?


What kind of tree?

I ask as, even mixed well, indigenous soil/purchased topsoil/manure/compost alone can turn into a big, underground "mud pie" - tough for new roots to establish wet or dry and therefore plants often exhibits signs of "root rot" within a growing season. 
A lot depends on what species of tree of course but, mixing some "pine bark fines" (or even the smallest pine bark "mini nuggets" you can buy) into the soil will prevent the type of "soil compaction" and resultant "root asphyxiation" that get so many newly planted off to a troubled start.
Also, amending the final mix and coating the hole with Bone Meal will really get your trees new roots off to a very best start!
Prior to moving in amongst herds of whitetails (which are simply ravenous over the winter)I used to do all my new tree/shrub planting in the Autumn and, in addition to considering staking, I found wrapping the trees bark until after the snow melts and last frosts also ensured new trees, etc. get off to their very best start. (Especially any in the Maple (acer) genus as afternoon sun on bare bark - and resultant flow of sap - followed by overnight freezing often lead to "bursting" of the bark!)
But again, a lot depends on what species of tree.


----------



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

It is a flowering plum tree.

It's been plated 3 days and it's been kinda windy and I can go wiggle it around a little, maybe until the soil compacts a little staking it may help? How would you recommend me staking it?


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

I use two oak (or other hardwood) stakes opposite each other, and burlap straps (I used to use wire inserted through sections of old garden hose, to protect the bark from the wire but, after awhile I realized I was kinda overdoing it).

Here's a pretty general pictorial: http://blog.davey.com/2017/05/how-to-stake-a-tree-properly-and-how-long-to-keep-it-staked/

Best o' Success!


----------

